# Angus Heifer with growth on eyelid



## Lunchbox (Nov 11, 2018)

Hello everyone!  I'm hoping someone with more experience could lend assistance.  Anyone have any idea what this could be around her eye?  If so, what I can do to treat? Approx. 8 m/o black angus heifer.  Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 11, 2018)

It doesn't look like the squamous cell that I'm familiar with (too far from eye soft tissue) and doesn't really look like warts but IF I were to offer an opinion, wart or ringworm would be it. 
Of the 2, my $$ is on ringworm.

Otherwise....
The area under the crusty part...below surface of the skin. Is it soft and swollen, like a bruise would feel?


----------

